# picked this up need help??  straubmullers elixir bottle



## Oldihtractor (Mar 12, 2010)

I picked this one up today  forgive me its the only pic i have..  was a buy it now on the bay.. anybody have info on it .. It is coming out of cali?    thanks for your help John.... I kinda liked the tree embossing... 

 embossed   straubmullers elixir


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 12, 2010)

shes a reproduction... seen a few in quite a few colors...  Pretty sure its a wheaton, there are smaller versions too...  wish it was an antique, I used to collect any bottles with a tree embossed on it...  There is a case gin with a tree embossed on it that I think the idea came from...  closest i ever came to seeing one was on e-bay watching it go for 1000


----------



## Oldihtractor (Mar 12, 2010)

For 10.00 it was worth the chance...


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 12, 2010)

i hear ya...  I have a box or two of ebay chances...  haha...  a few of em paid off too...  some of the repro mexican fuzzy pic stuff I bought (for way to much)  I really like too...


----------

